# Look, a distraction!



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Now that I've got your attention, here's my questionnaire. I posted it on the Socionics forum but I decided to post it in here as well. I have some suspicions about my type, I want to see if they match yours:

Tell me about yourself.
Such a weird question, because there are so many things I can tell you about my personality and behavior, but keywords can't really capture a man's essence. Also, I'm still young and developing, so I can't tell you much. I'm someone who's on the quest to find herself.

What do you do for a living and/or study and how did you come to choose or not choose that vocation and/or study?
I'm currently in the last year of highschool, and I take biology and chemistry. Actually, when I started highschool I wanted to take art and physics, but the hours clashed so sadly I had to gave up art and I took physics/chemistry. However, so little people chose chemistry lessons so the class never opened and I took computer science instead. While I was quite good in computers and got high marks, the hours were long and I really suffered during classes (I found it too boring, sadly) and I decided to switch to biology (even though I disliked this subject during middle school, I thought it's an easy subject that looks good on the uni application). Physics was a drag as well, the teacher was awful and I failed all the time, so I switched to art. Now art was nice, but the lessons weren't really serious enough for me and next year our school decided to open chemistry anyway, so I ended up taking chemistry/biology and I have lots of fun with it!* (*Except biochemistry lessons. The teacher looks like his voice is putting his face to sleep and I get bored and can't concentrate. Tomorrow I have an exam and I know absolutely nothing!)

What are your interests and hobbies?
I draw ever since I was put on this Earth, probably. All the time, all day. I enjoy penicils, sharpies, and water colors- they're more soft and it's easier to go into details (I prefer drawing over painting). It's weird, I'm horrible with details in general unless it's in my art, and then I'm incredibly perfectionist and I have to go into tremendous details.
I play piano for 10 years, and I love it as well, even though I'm not very good compared to the amount of time I study it (I should practice more often, but SCHOOL). I love listening to music- rap, hip hop, pop, classic rock, classical music, soundtracks, country, Mizrahi, Hebrew- literally everything.
I work out a lot. I love the adrenaline I feel after a good run, or an intense workout. I usually have no time at all because again- school, but lately I really started taking myself seriously and I'm doing sports 5-7 days a week.
And lastly, writing. I write short journals, I can never keep up with a story (although I have an idea in my mind right now and I just need to get that on paper!). I write ever since I'm six, and it's my strongest subject (I finished English earlier than most on 95% mark). I don't read as much as I'd like to, but I love writing, reading and learning languages; currently studying German (or at least trying to!). I think languages are incredble because they show so much about the culture of the people speaking it!

What have people seen as your weaknesses? What do you dislike about yourself?
I don't get attached to most people other than my family. I'm very nice and friendly, but I don't really miss my friends at all. Once someone shows romantic affection towards me, I lose interest. It's like I'm running away from affection. I have this kind of thing that I want people to "match up" to me. I tend to put up an idolized front, so I'd like people to not adore me at all, but see me as equal. So, I really dislike it when people are constantly giving me compliments and telling me how great I am; it seems dishonest and ungenuine to me. I'm also very uptight, I can't relax and I always need to be doing something. While this might make me productive, it overwhelms me a great deal and I'm quite controlling and neurotic. I can also be a big percetionist, and I'll admit that I'm a stuck up and I sometimes look down at people. Don't get me wrong- I think all people should be equal and I'm a great feminist and a believer in equality between races, but when it comes to my close environment- well, I do think I'm smarter than everyone else in the room. I like to be successful, I run on appreciation (not love, don't get it confused) and I like people to know how great I am. I can also be a people pleaser, and quite impulsive and hot tempered when it comes to dealing with conflicts.

What have people seen as your strengths? What do you like about yourself?
Despite being an introvert I have great people skills (and I enjoy talking and meeting with others, as long as I don't have to ever see them again), am helpful and I make an awesome impression on people and I'm very good at making people to like me. I'd like to say I'm clever and have a creative mind (I often see symbolism that others overlook), and I'm self confident, obviously  I was lucky to raise in a family where I was nurtured and my mom is such a strong woman, she's a true inspiration to me in the most non-cliche way. Also, I'm very driven, ambitious and hardworking. I'm also very, very responsible and moralistic- I'd like to believe I'm a truly good person on the inside, and I try to live up my standarts.

In what areas of your life would you like help?
I don't want help from anyone thank you I do great on my own. Maybe just.. Someone to calm my nerves.

What are your religious or spiritual beliefs and perspectives?
Reformed Jewish- I grew up Jewish though not very traditional, but I think the Jewish religion has such beautiful values in it like helping the poors etc., and Reformed Judism takes the religion and modernizes it. There's equality between the sexes and not all traditions are kept because they're not modern, and the prayers can be done accpomied by musical imstruments. I believe there is a God somewhere, but it's too complicated and abstract to even explain with religions and rules, so Reformed Judism really fits me because you can choose what traditions you follow or not and it's more about following values and bein a good person more than anything. I ran away from religion for a very long time and only recently I found the beauty in it.

What did you do last Friday?
I celebrted Christmas with friends the nights before so I barely slept, and then in the morning I went with my mom to the supermarket to buy stuff for OUR Christmas (I know it's a Christian holiday, but come one- this is more of a commercial holiday than anything nowadays), and I was bearly awake and I acted totally clueless and absent minded. I tried to help my mom to get the house ready but ten she yelled at me so I fell asleep for three hours, and then I helped her organize everything. At evening my family came and we ate delicious food and spent some time together, and arounf 10:30 PM I went out to a club to party with my friends and came back around 3:00 AM, and then I finally went to sleep because the next day during noon I had a date x) And yes I am VERY TIRED RIGHT NOW. Usually I'm much less busy.
-

I'm interested to see if @Scarlet Eyes, @owlet, @tine and @Apple Pines still stands behind their original opinion


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Dang, this is truly a distraction, because I was typing up my response to Barakiel :laughing:

But yeah, subscribing to give my opinion later :wink:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Scarlet Eyes said:


> Dang, this is truly a distraction, because I was typing up my response to Barakiel :laughing:
> 
> But yeah, subscribing to give my opinion later :wink:


Thank you x) haha always here to distract people  where is @Barakiel's thread? I'll try to respond as well!


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

I can't possibly change my opinion on your type, as you just said what I already know. lol

Here, have some fun. You know what to do. (totally random) 
























Finally, look around your room, and write down your thoughts. Like, what impressions stuff gives you, or what you think of etc. Don't try to make it short, say whatever is on your mind.

You are definitely a judger, so the task is to determine whether you use Ni or Si, Fe or Te.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Apple Pine said:


> I can't possibly change my opinion on your type, as you just said what I already know. lol
> 
> Here, have some fun. You know what to do. (totally random)
> 
> ...


lmao, thanks anyway! I'll get down to it right now:


* *




1st picture: My first thought was a man walking towards death, you know how they say you walk towards a big light at the end of the tunnel? So kinda like that. But then I noticed the umbrella and mountains and stuff, and the big light is the sun. So, it could also be a man after he's been through hard stuff or depression (it was "raining") and now the sun came out so he leaves the umbrella at the side because things are getting better and he has some new hope.

2nd picture: omg, what a kickass rabbit! I wish I could be as light as it. Not much to say about this photo, but it seems odd to me that the sign warns people about Santa Claus and his reindeers but the background doesn't seem snowy or winter-y.

3rd picture: It looks like a photo taken from a goth myspace page created in 2007 xD My sister aloways sings a song and it has a line that says "Thanks for the memories" and now it's running through my head. There's not much room for interpretation , it probably symbolizes breakups or old friendships or maybe even a family member dying, and the person looks at the old pics and feels nostalgic. It could be either thankful (really, feeling genuinely thankful for their shared time) or cynical (look at the old photos, and think "how could they betray me like that?").




Ok, now for my room.

* *





It's a mess, my goodness. Clothes everywhere, papers all over the place, and tomorrow I'm going out on a trip for three days and my bad is still half packed. Don't mind that, I can finish that quickly tomorrow. Goddamn, why did my school decide we have to go out on the trip at 6 AM? Why can't we sleep for a little while? Also, it's a real punishment for the parents. Why would they have to wake up so early anyway?

I'm going off tpoic. I have a library full of book I've never read but I'm dying to, maybe I'll catch up on some reading in the time I have between school and my military service. The outside is dark. I like it when the night comes early, gives it a feeling of winter. And I sure do love winter! Summer is just... Bleh. In my country especially, it's always so hot. 

My bed sheets don't match. Oh well, it happens. At least it's not a very extreme difference, so it doesn't look half bad. I see a water bottle. Oh that reminds me, I have to get two bottles of water for tomorrow. I am so tired, I need to sleep and take a shower but I have no energy to move. Books, papers, EVERYWHERE. I need to organize everything... One day I'll get down to it. I promise.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> lmao, thanks anyway! I'll get down to it right now:
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


1st - that's Se-Ni. Objective sensing, and then kinda of unrealistic connections and guessing outcomes. 

2nd - how you focused on the environment also seems more like Se tbh. 

3rd - probably Te over Fe here. Idk. 

Yea, you don't seem to be using Si at all. Your sensing seems objective. Not impressions. YOnly thing that possibly strikes as Si is "The outside is dark. I like it when the night comes early, gives it a feeling of winter", but that's like Si stereotype, not actual Si.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Apple Pine said:


> 1st - that's Se-Ni. Objective sensing, and then kinda of unrealistic connections and guessing outcomes.
> 
> 2nd - how you focused on the environment also seems more like Se tbh.
> 
> ...


Thank you! So you'd say NTJ?

Also, what stroke you as Te>Fe?


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> Thank you x) haha always here to distract people  where is @Barakiel's thread? I'll try to respond as well!












Ha, don't ask me. I'm on the Fairy Tales thread, but I'm invisible. :sneakiness:


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> Thank you! So you'd say NTJ?
> 
> Also, what stroke you as Te>Fe?


NJ 

Oh, nothing serious. It just seems like you explained it directly and logically. But that was related to feelings. So it got me wondering.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Apple Pine said:


> NJ
> 
> Oh, nothing serious. It just seems like you explained it directly and logically. But that was related to feelings. So it got me wondering.


Thank you! Ah, the longtime argument of Fe vs. Te xD


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

*bump* guys, what do you think of INFJ?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

@Gray Romantic - Sorry it took me so long, needed a think!

You seem to use Se and Ni, probably Fi and Te too! 
The Se/Ni is strongest, so one of those would be high up, probably Se I think from what youve said. 
I'd say ISFP?


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> I don't get attached to most people other than my family. I'm very nice and friendly, but I don't really miss my friends at all. Once someone shows romantic affection towards me, I lose interest. It's like I'm running away from affection. I have this kind of thing that I want people to "match up" to me. I tend to put up an idolized front, so I'd like people to not adore me at all, but see me as equal. So, I really dislike it when people are constantly giving me compliments and telling me how great I am; it seems dishonest and ungenuine to me.


What you described in that quote are traits INFJs seem to often express, at least judging from what I've read at this forum and some others. INFJs seem particularly picky about romance and looking for an idealized SO that would have a rare combination of traits. I think you're INFX at the very least.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@tine could be ISFP! What struck you as high Se? @Another Lost Cause I don't really think this alone says INFJ, because many people could be picky and feeling removed from the social relationships... Most likely Ixxx. What makes you thing INFP as a possibility?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll* bold* Se bits and *bold red* Fi! You're not INFJ in my opinion, but then I didnt think I was for ages haha!



Gray Romantic said:


> Now that I've got your attention, here's my questionnaire. I posted it on the Socionics forum but I decided to post it in here as well. I have some suspicions about my type, I want to see if they match yours:
> 
> Tell me about yourself.
> Such a weird question, because there are so many things I can tell you about my personality and behavior, but keywords can't really capture a man's essence. Also, I'm still young and developing, so I can't tell you much. I'm someone who's on the quest to find herself.
> ...


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Sorry I took so long on this, I was slacking off... I'll put comments in bold!



Gray Romantic said:


> Now that I've got your attention, here's my questionnaire. I posted it on the Socionics forum but I decided to post it in here as well. I have some suspicions about my type, I want to see if they match yours:
> 
> Tell me about yourself.
> Such a weird question, because there are so many things I can tell you about my personality and behavior, but keywords can't really capture a man's essence. Also, I'm still young and developing, so I can't tell you much. I'm someone who's on the quest to find herself. *vaguely Fi (very vaguely)*
> ...


I think ISFP seems to work, based purely on this questionnaire. Maybe enneagram 1-3-5?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@owlet @tine wow, thank you! ISFP does make sense, but now I really do see it. It really gave me something to think about!
I'd say 1-3-6/7 for me, 5 is slightly too detached imo. I'm quite excitable :3 but I think ISFP makes a lot of sense, especially when you look at Se-Socionics.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@Joy In The Dance @angelcat anything to add?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Gray Romantic said:


> @_owlet_ @_tine_ wow, thank you! ISFP does make sense, but now I really do see it. It really gave me something to think about!
> I'd say 1-3-6/7 for me, 5 is slightly too detached imo. I'm quite excitable :3 but I think ISFP makes a lot of sense, especially when you look at Se-Socionics.


Im glad it helped  I think you definitely have 7 in your tritype, but dont see 5! Youre quite focused on things being interesting or not!


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

tine said:


> Im glad it helped  I think you definitely have 7 in your tritype, but dont see 5! Youre quite focused on things being interesting or not!


ISFP 1-3-7 seems plausible?


----------

